

We call it "Italian Strike": do only what you're explicitly required to do - va1en0k
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Work-to-rule

======
allwein
va1en0k, who is "we" in your case?

~~~
va1en0k
I've written "We in Russia", but it won't allow me to post such big titles

